# Alloy Wheels - S class Hymer



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about the alloy wheels sometimes seen on the old S class Hymers ?
It seems that these must be quite special wheels for the large six point stud pattern of the Mercedes, or there is some kind of adaptor ?
Also curious about what they do for the twin rear wheels, do they run a steel inner wheel, or just convert to single rears, this would surely reduce the load carrying capacity ?
Thanks
Glenn


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

I must admit I have never seen alloy wheels on a older S class .
on my S670 theres a smart set of alloy wheel covers.
if you have a picture of the alloy wheels I wouldn't mind seeing them ?
see you out there
Twodogs


----------



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

I have some pictures I could send you if you wish ?

Regards

Glenn


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Glenn
We would all like to see these. Can you post the piccy? Or maybe send it.
Keith


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Glenn
yes please the pictures would be fine.
post them if you can we can all see um .
cheers
Twodogs


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks

Does anyone know where I can get alloy wheel covers for 16" wheels.?

Can't afford the real thing....but I have lost two wheel trims and don't want to just replace them, cos it will probably happen again (keep nudging the kerb   )I have seen alloy covers that bolt onto the wheel but not for 16"

cheers

sugarplum


----------



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,
Can't post pictures here, only url links. I'm working on a web page of some description, but in the short term, if you want to pm me an email address I can send them there.
Also, if you search on www.mobile.de, there's often an old Hymer or two on there with these lovely alloys on, must be a factory option I think ?
Regards
Glenn


----------



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

OK chaps, try this.....http://hookyhymer.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk
You should be able to find the pictures there, I hope!
Regards
Glenn


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Glenn
tidy looking hymer the S700 ,do you have any problems with the large rear over hang ?
is it built on a 410d or a bigger van ?
what I can see of the alloys look well funky I think they must use one steel and one alloy on the rear double axle.
"Hymer on"
Twodogs


----------



## HookyHymer (May 1, 2005)

Hello Twodogs,
We found the old S700 to be just the job for us, our only preference would probably be the later model but.............too much money!
The overhang isn't too bad, just have to pay attention sometimes, particularly when applying lots of lock and you're close to something at the side, some French petrol stations can also be quite interesting!.
Unfortunately the pictures on my website have been converted to quite small files, so they're not as clear as they should be, but hopefully it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about, really would like to find out where to get some of those alloys.
Regards
Glenn


----------



## Montlebaum (May 21, 2008)

*Covers*

Hello - new to this so please excuse me if I'm in the wrong place. I am told that ultraviolet light can damage the walls of tyres over time and therefore covers can be acquired to prevent this. Any advice re this subject and where these can be purchased at reasonable price would be appreciated. I have a Peugeot Nuevo ES.

Roger


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Covers*



Montlebaum said:


> Hello - new to this so please excuse me if I'm in the wrong place. I am told that ultraviolet light can damage the walls of tyres over time and therefore covers can be acquired to prevent this. Any advice re this subject and where these can be purchased at reasonable price would be appreciated. I have a Peugeot Nuevo ES.
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger,

You are in the right place, but probably better to have started a new thread, rather than pick up an old thread from 2005 on alloy wheels.

Perhaps a kindly Mod may do it for you. For now, all I could find was >>These<< from the USA.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Montlebaum (May 21, 2008)

*Covers*

Thanks for your reply Jock and Rita. "Oops" a bit of learning required by me here but at least you have given me a good start. The USA products look fine but first I will take your advice and start a new thread to see what else might be out there
Cheers


----------

